# 18 weeks don't feel baby move anymore



## tamina800

I'm 18 weeks, and while I felt occasional flutters and kicks starting at 13 weeks, I haven't felt anything in over a week now. 
My last ultrasound was about 10 days ago and everything looked good. I felt a few kicks the morning of my ultrasound. But since then, there's been nothing. Should I be worried? This is my second pregnancy - shouldn't I be feeling them regularly by now?


----------



## LoveBubble

I had a similar thing happen at about 18 weeks, some days baby seemed quiet n that worried me! But I read at 18 weeks baby is still small enough to get in a position u can't feel them.. I read one lady on here say the same happened to her and she went for a scan coz she was so so worried and baby was facing her back so the movements were cushioned as opposed to when baby was facing forwards.. I'm sure everything is ok :) but maybe ring ur midwife for peace of mine if you're concerned <3 xxx


----------



## Brightxeyes

If you're worried about it I would mention to the midwife and they may be able to at least check heart beat with a Doppler, but 16-18 weeks is when I started to feel my baby kick properly, and I thought that was kinda early. He didn't have a pattern around that time though and it's only when I got to 20 weeks he kicked daily and had a sort of sleeping pattern.

I would mention it for peace of mind, but more than likely baby has moved. Or you may have been moving around too much every time baby has kicked so you may not notice! I struggle to feel baby when I'm stood up until recently.
So lay down on your left side and have some time to see if they do move xx


----------



## Nanninoo

Since the start of 18 weeks I have felt less flutters as well I'm 18+4 now and between weeks 13 up to 17 weeks I have felt occasional flutters but this last week I have felt very little. I was also worried but I use my Doppler regularly to check on baby and all is fine which is reassuring I'm hoping they get more regular and stronger in the coming weeks! Have you got a Doppler you could use? I find mine a life saver x


----------



## AMB1216

This exact thing is happening to me right now, I went for my checkup and they did the doppler, HB was great. Then the next day I went to get my glucose test and didn't eat at all before and only had a small amount of water which made me very ill after they took blood. I felt baby move like once then the next day, nothing. The next day baby moved like before and then yesterday went back to nothing and I haven't felt anything today. I did tell my OH about it and he wanted to take me to the doctor but I knew they wouldn't do anything because baby is still small and movements are still irregular. Its scary, The only thing I can think of is maybe LO found a hiding place or has turned it's back towards me. I've also heard that when baby's go through growth spurts, they don't move as much. I'm only a week behind you. I honestly wish I had a doppler so that I could check in on LO when I start feeling like this but I'm trying not to worry since I'll feel a small movement for just a second before going back to nothing, but they aren't little bumps which I always associated with actual kicks.


----------



## newlywed2013

My baby went quiet around the same time, for a week or so, and then the kicks came back stronger and more frequent all of a sudden! Don't worry =)


----------



## AMB1216

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's going through this.


----------



## salu_34

I find during the day I don't feel the flutters as much. At night time when I'm lying in bed is when I'll feel them more. Possibly because I'm not doing anything and just staying still. It also depends on what I eat during the day too. I find if I don't eat enough in the morning, I won't feel a great deal. It's always reassuring to feel the flutters.


----------



## RandaPanda

I hardly ever feel LO move...and if I do, I'm not even totally sure if it's him/her or gas :haha: 
So I would try not to worry, as it seems like at the 18-19 week point, things are so inconsistent with movement. I haven't felt anything for a couple days, and was a little worried, but I do have a Doppler and HB was good and strong, so that eased my concerns a bit!


----------



## tamina800

I have a Sonoline B doppler. I don't know if I got a faulty one, but I have not been able to find the baby's heartbeat even once. I bought it when I was 13 weeks.
I have stopped usin got 'coz it just frustrates me. When I go to my doctor, she literally places her doppler on one spot and we hear the HB right away. 
I'm thinking I should bite the bullet and rent Baby beats..I've heard it's the best one out there?


----------



## Brightxeyes

Don't rely on a Doppler if baby still hasn't moved since though.

Dopplers are not for our personal medical use really, that's why midwives do not recommend them. You can still find a heartbeat and if there's no movement they still want you to report it to midwife. It's okay for a bit of peace of mind, but don't rely on it.

I've found dopplers harder to use the further I've gone along too. Which sometimes scares me for a moment but I as long as I can feel baby move every day I know he's fine in there.


----------



## RandaPanda

Brightxeyes said:


> Don't rely on a Doppler if baby still hasn't moved since though.
> 
> Dopplers are not for our personal medical use really, that's why midwives do not recommend them. You can still find a heartbeat and if there's no movement they still want you to report it to midwife. It's okay for a bit of peace of mind, but don't rely on it.
> 
> I've found dopplers harder to use the further I've gone along too. Which sometimes scares me for a moment but I as long as I can feel baby move every day I know he's fine in there.

Yes, good point and I should have put that in my post too - dopplers = some peace of mind, but definitely don't rely on them if no movement!! Even though the HB is there for me, I'm super anxious to get to my midwife appointment to make sure everything is okay in there. I think a good midwife would rather we all err on the side of caution and come in if we're worried. For me, I'm in Asia right now, and have to go about 300km to the hospital that has been caring for me, but my first MW appointment in Canada is as soon as I return in 1.5 weeks...if I had a MW here, I would probably go see them to make sure everything is still good!


----------



## Pix

This thread fascinates me. 
I remember hardly worrying when I was preggo with my older two. Then when I miscarried and got preggo again I now worry horribly. 

Obv I haven't felt baby kick yet but I did discuss with my midwife my Doppler use. And her thoughts on me even having it. She said it was great still call with concerns Ect. But for my peace of mind it was a wonderful thing to have.


----------



## Brightxeyes

It's great to have, but my midwife advised me that heartbeat and lack of movements may not be good. So to rely on the movements more.

Obviously earlier movements are more difficult to judge.

I love using my Doppler, but I try not to use it too much now I'm having regular movements, it was great to use early on! I can imagine a lot of women relying on it though and when they don't find a heartbeat worrying when really they're not looking in the right place.


----------



## tamina800

I just made an appointment for a private ultrasound. Was lucky to get an appointment for this afternoon. I hope I'm not frying the baby 'coz I've been having at least 2 scans a month, but I'm guessing the constant stress is not helping either.


----------



## tamina800

Just got back from having a scan. Everything looks good. I have anterior placenta so it's no wonder I'm not feeling the kicks yet.
There is a slight placenta detachment so I have to take it easy for another month or so...


----------



## Anaconda

I was just in that position.

I've felt baby occasionally throughout the day since 16 weeks. Then the beginning of week 18 nothing for 3 days. Now this morning he/she has been moving around.

I heard they sleep mostly when they're going through a growth spurt, lol. Maybe that's what's happening? They're just sleeping or they're in a position you can't feel and they don't want to leave that position. Call your doctor. When you hear a nice heart beat it's very reassuring.

EDIT: Just saw your last post about having an anterior placenta so that could for sure be the cause of little movement.


----------



## AMB1216

My LO has been moving a good bit last night and today. Not quite as much as it was but definitely an improvement over the last few days. I hate being in the stage where doctors can just dismiss you because its common at this stage. -.-


----------

